# Syrup pumping - relief valve



## happybees (Oct 30, 2007)

I have most of the materials for the syrup pump system, except pressure relief valve and the hose that goes after the pump. I don't know what the PSI rating has to be on pressure relieve valves. At what pressure do they have to open? I see online some are rated at 30, 50 and over 100 psi. I have 1" gear pump and the piping will be 1". Any suggestions on the discharge hose will be appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

It depends on the pump, some pumps (like mine) do not even need a pressure relief valve. The manufacturer can tell you this.

To get syrup down a I inch pipe, say 20 yards long, you'll probably want more than 30 psi to get decent flow. Every set up is different though cos it depends on the pump type, hose and length of hose. Mine runs at not quite 50 psi and has good flow through a 1 inch ID hose 12 yards long. So if you wanted to achieve something similar, you would install a 50 psi relief valve. If your hose is longer you may need to move up, but it also depends how the pump works, mine is impellor.


----------



## cajun67 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am using a 5 foot piece of garden hose for my relief and my feeding hose is a 3/4"x 50 feet. I have a 1" rotary gear pump with a 1/3hp electric motor and I have a small generator to plug my motor into. I adjusted my relief valve by looking in the tank and watching the flow come out of the feed hose and the relief line. I bought the relief valve at Tractor supply. Good Luck


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yup, TSC. This one is adjustable 0 to 300psi. Mandatory with a gear pump but unnecessary with a trash pump. 
http://t.tractorsupply.com/en/store...alve-aluminum-3-4-in-mnpt-inlet-x-3-4-in-fnpt


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

That's handy to know, only ever seen fixed value relief valves never knew adjustable ones existed. It could be of benefit if using varying hose lengths or making other changes, give flexibility to easily do whatever you want.


----------



## happybees (Oct 30, 2007)

I did not know either that adjustable valves exist. We have the 1st brand new TSC in Sacramento. Do you think a 3/4" valve will work on 1" system? I see all the big stores like TSC, home depot etc. have valves up to 3/4"


----------



## cajun67 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am using the 3/4 valve and I put a 3/4 hose as my relief hose. Just put a 1x1x3/4" tee and screw your valve on the 3/4 side of your tee and tale off with your hose from there. Buy the brass one if they have it!!!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I use a 3/4 adjustable 0-100 psi. I set mine at 60 PSI.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

In the past I used the 3/4x3/4 I now use 1x3/4 it will almost flow 2x the syrup. If the relief valve is not big enough you can blow a hose when you close the valve if you are trying to push a lot of syrup.


----------



## happybees (Oct 30, 2007)

Where do you get the 1 x 3/4 from? I noticed that Dadant use the same 1 x 3/4 relief valves on their pumping units. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

It's the same one that Dadant uses I buy mine from zoro tool it's about $148.00 I try to wait for a special before I buy.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Just curious what pressures do most people work at?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

60-80 psi


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I use a smaller gear pump. I plumbed a line that goes from my output line back to my input line. Inline on that hose I installed a gate valve. I open and close that to adjust the pressure to what I want.


----------



## brentthebeeman (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys I'm in the middle of building my syrup pump and just wanted to see if somebody can clarify........ I am running a two inch semi trash pump reduced to three-quarter inch water hose 50 feet long should I run a relief valve?


----------



## sjvbee (Dec 27, 2006)

It's not necessary. A return line using a ball valve is helpful


----------

